# Something new, different..for the garden



## Jace (Jul 12, 2022)

While watching a show... 
Canterberry Bells were mentiomed...

had never heard of
you?
Anyone grow..or show?






ca


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Yes we have them here.. Canterbury Bells... they grow in the woods behind my house..very pretty...

https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/29191/campanula-medium/details


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

The picture reminds me of Delphinium.
I haven't personally grown either, them or those lovely Canterbury Bells.

Are they wild ones that you've seen in the woods, there nearby you, 
@hollydolly  ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Kaila said:


> The picture reminds me of Delphinium.
> I haven't personally grown either, them or those lovely Canterbury Bells.
> 
> Are they wild ones that you've seen in the woods, there nearby you,
> @hollydolly  ?


I suspect they must be if they're growing in the woods. I've never tried growing them n the garden, but it looks like they would be easy. They grow about a foot and a half..


----------



## Jace (Jul 12, 2022)

@hollydolly...I knew you'd get it...mentioned @ show Grantchester....lovely


----------



## Patricia (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm so glad to find a garden thread today.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

Sounds like they would naturalize easily in a space that needed something to fill in, for a pretty groundcover area.

And I presume then, that they like the dappled light, mostly shade, of being near trees..... and that would likely be acidic soil.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Sounds like they would naturalize easily in a space that needed something to fill in, for a pretty groundcover area.
> 
> And I presume then, that they like the dappled light, mostly shade, of being near trees..... and that would likely be acidic soil.....


yes apparently they grow well in Acidic, alkaline, and or Neutral soil


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

And those are such pretty flowers, 
in a plant that tolerates (or perhaps even _likes )
 mostly shade,
is not too easy to find, and such unique shade of blue.

I'm sold.  Thanks,  _@Jace !


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 12, 2022)

It's a long time since I heard of Canterbury Bells, but they were planted in most people's gardens years ago. Such a pretty blue and shaped so much like a bell.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 13, 2022)

I was wondering what I could plant under  my spruce trees,,will have to look  for these.

Think I planted some a 'long; time ago at my folks house.


----------

